# Comunicato ufficiale Sino: Fassone nuovo AD e DG del Milan.



## admin (11 Agosto 2016)

La Sino Europe (il fondo che ha acquistato il Milan) ha diramato il primo comunicato ufficiale. Ufficializzato il ruolo di Fassone, che sarà il nuovo AD e DG del Milan cinese. 

A portare avanti la trattativa con Fininvest, negli ultimi due anni, è stato Han Li, direttore esecutivo di Sino Europe.

La società che acquisterà il Milan sarà chiamata "Rossoneri Sport". La Sino, inoltre, annuncia e promette che il Milan, passo dopo passo, potrà tornare protagonista assoluta in Europa".


----------



## Luca_Taz (11 Agosto 2016)

il nostro DG attuale chi sarebbe? Gandini? Galliani? esiste questa figura oggi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2016)

*.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2016)

Wow! Ma è possibile fare questo anche a preliminare in corso?


----------



## Gekyn (11 Agosto 2016)

#icinesinonesitono


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Agosto 2016)

Bene

Ecco anche i comunicati ufficiali

Dov'è forchielli???


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2016)

* La Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxin, veicolo che ha rilevato la società rossonera, ha diramato un primo comunicato ufficiale. Li Yonghong, presidente di Sino-Europe, si ritiene onorato e ringrazia Silvio Berlusconi per l'incontro avuto a Villa Certosa e per essere stato il presidente che in questi ultimi 30 anni ha contribuito a portare il Milan in cima al mondo. Mr Li si ritiene sicuro che la nuova collaborazione sarà un successo per entrambe le parti.
Il comunicato della Sino-Europe, cita Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia), nonché tifoso rossonero, è un manager con esperienza personale negli investimenti di capitale cinese (business di M&A in Europa e Cina).
E' stato proprio Han Li a portare avanti le trattative in questi due anni. 

La società holding (che acquisterà formalmente le azioni, ndr) del Milan sarà rinominata "Rossoneri Sport". Rossoneri in quanto è il nome dei tifosi del Milan, segno di un certo prestigio e attenzione. Dopo la pubblicazione della notizia, il popolo dei tifosi cinesi ha invaso il web, esprimendo tutto il proprio entusiasmo e le aspettative per un futuro grandioso.

Sino Europe ringrazia l'Italia, la Cina e tutti i tifosi milanisti nel mondo per tutto il supporto durante la trattativa. La società conferma che Fassone sarà nominato AD/DG dopo il closing, in quanto rappresenta il candidato migliore. Secondo la Sino-Europe, infatti, un manager valido e con esperienza è fondamentale nel successo della squadra. Tanto più per un gigante come il Milan. Fassone, inoltre, sta già lavorando per la Sino-Europe, esprimendo i suoi punti di vista sulla gestione sportiva, nonché sulla cultura calcistica in Italia.

La nota conclude affermando che si avrà il massimo rispetto per la storia dell'AC Milan e per la genuinità di questo sport e che passo dopo passo, la squadra potrà risalire sul tetto d'Europa.*


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2016)

Bene. Ora cominci a ricostruire una dirigenza, cose che non esiste, questo è il primo passo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * La Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxin, veicolo che ha rilevato la società rossonera, ha diramato un primo comunicato ufficiale. Li Yonghong, presidente di Sino-Europe, si ritiene onorato e ringrazia Silvio Berlusconi per l'incontro avuto a Villa Certosa e per essere stato il presidente che in questi ultimi 30 anni ha contribuito a portare il Milan in cima al mondo. Mr Li si ritiene sicuro che la nuova collaborazione sarà un successo per entrambe le parti.
> Il comunicato della Sino-Europe, cita Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia) e manager con esperienza personale negli investimenti di capitale cinese (business di M&A in Europa e Cina).
> E' stato proprio Han Li a portare avanti le trattative in questi due anni.
> 
> ...



Tutto molto bello!! E che si facciano sentire è molto importante


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * La Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxin, veicolo che ha rilevato la società rossonera, ha diramato un primo comunicato ufficiale. Li Yonghong, presidente di Sino-Europe, si ritiene onorato e ringrazia Silvio Berlusconi per l'incontro avuto a Villa Certosa e per essere stato il presidente che in questi ultimi 30 anni ha contribuito a portare il Milan in cima al mondo. Mr Li si ritiene sicuro che la nuova collaborazione sarà un successo per entrambe le parti.
> Il comunicato della Sino-Europe, cita Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia) e manager con esperienza personale negli investimenti di capitale cinese (business di M&A in Europa e Cina).
> E' stato proprio Han Li a portare avanti le trattative in questi due anni.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * La Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxin, veicolo che ha rilevato la società rossonera, ha diramato un primo comunicato ufficiale. Li Yonghong, presidente di Sino-Europe, si ritiene onorato e ringrazia Silvio Berlusconi per l'incontro avuto a Villa Certosa e per essere stato il presidente che in questi ultimi 30 anni ha contribuito a portare il Milan in cima al mondo. Mr Li si ritiene sicuro che la nuova collaborazione sarà un successo per entrambe le parti.
> Il comunicato della Sino-Europe, cita Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia) e manager con esperienza personale negli investimenti di capitale cinese (business di M&A in Europa e Cina).
> E' stato proprio Han Li a portare avanti le trattative in questi due anni.
> 
> ...


Ah ok, dopo il closing. Mi sembrava strano che si operasse già a preliminare in corso. Comunque direi che è fatta, se ci si scomoda per questi comunicati. Ma, soprattutto, la cosa più importanti è una: via il condor


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Agosto 2016)

Il primo di una serie di lunghi passi da fare per tornare protagonisti


----------



## prebozzio (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> La nota conclude affermando che si avrà il massimo rispetto per la storia dell'AC Milan e per la genuinità di questo sport e che passo dopo passo, la squadra potrà risalire sul tetto d'Europa.*


Ragazzi, a me fa piacere leggere questo. Voglio un progetto serio e a lungo raggio, non spese folli per vincere domani ma investimenti intelligenti che scorrano paralleli con una crescita societaria (marketing, stadio, struttura organizzativa...).
Quello che stanno facendo Juve in Italia e Bayern Monaco in Germania non si costruisce dall'oggi al domani. Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah ok, dopo il closing. Mi sembrava strano che si operasse già a preliminare in corso. Comunque direi che è fatta, se ci si scomoda per questi comunicati. Ma, soprattutto, la cosa più importanti è una: via il condor



Occhio che può rimanere come consulente a fabbricare polpette...


----------



## Gekyn (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * La Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxin, veicolo che ha rilevato la società rossonera, ha diramato un primo comunicato ufficiale. Li Yonghong, presidente di Sino-Europe, si ritiene onorato e ringrazia Silvio Berlusconi per l'incontro avuto a Villa Certosa e per essere stato il presidente che in questi ultimi 30 anni ha contribuito a portare il Milan in cima al mondo. Mr Li si ritiene sicuro che la nuova collaborazione sarà un successo per entrambe le parti.
> Il comunicato della Sino-Europe, cita Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia) e manager con esperienza personale negli investimenti di capitale cinese (business di M&A in Europa e Cina).
> E' stato proprio Han Li a portare avanti le trattative in questi due anni.
> 
> ...



Finalmente si fanno sentire.....
Pazientiamo ancora 5 mesi e poi sarà tutta una nuova vita......


----------



## ps18ps (11 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, a me fa piacere leggere questo. Voglio un progetto serio e a lungo raggio, non spese folli per vincere domani ma investimenti intelligenti che scorrano paralleli con una crescita societaria (marketing, stadio, struttura organizzativa...).
> Quello che stanno facendo Juve in Italia e Bayern Monaco in Germania non si costruisce dall'oggi al domani. Rome wasn't built in a day.



bravissimo, non si può che concordare su tutto. quelli, sopratutto il Bayern sono i modelli da seguire in modo da avere una società forte e solida che non dipenda da presidente di turno


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * La Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxin, veicolo che ha rilevato la società rossonera, ha diramato un primo comunicato ufficiale. Li Yonghong, presidente di Sino-Europe, si ritiene onorato e ringrazia Silvio Berlusconi per l'incontro avuto a Villa Certosa e per essere stato il presidente che in questi ultimi 30 anni ha contribuito a portare il Milan in cima al mondo. Mr Li si ritiene sicuro che la nuova collaborazione sarà un successo per entrambe le parti.
> Il comunicato della Sino-Europe, cita Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia), nonché tifoso rossonero, è un manager con esperienza personale negli investimenti di capitale cinese (business di M&A in Europa e Cina).
> E' stato proprio Han Li a portare avanti le trattative in questi due anni.
> 
> ...



Notizia aggiornata


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Agosto 2016)

Notizia favolosa.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *
> La nota conclude affermando che si avrà il massimo rispetto per la storia dell'AC Milan e per la genuinità di questo sport e che passo dopo passo, la squadra potrà risalire sul tetto d'Europa.*



Se parliamo di rispetto per la storia del Milan parliamo di un progetto vincente, quindi devono investire pesantemente perche un secondo posto non serve qua.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, a me fa piacere leggere questo. Voglio un progetto serio e a lungo raggio, non spese folli per vincere domani ma investimenti intelligenti che scorrano paralleli con una crescita societaria (marketing, stadio, struttura organizzativa...).
> Quello che stanno facendo Juve in Italia e Bayern Monaco in Germania non si costruisce dall'oggi al domani. Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Roger84 (11 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * La Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxin, veicolo che ha rilevato la società rossonera, ha diramato un primo comunicato ufficiale. Li Yonghong, presidente di Sino-Europe, si ritiene onorato e ringrazia Silvio Berlusconi per l'incontro avuto a Villa Certosa e per essere stato il presidente che in questi ultimi 30 anni ha contribuito a portare il Milan in cima al mondo. Mr Li si ritiene sicuro che la nuova collaborazione sarà un successo per entrambe le parti.
> Il comunicato della Sino-Europe, cita Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia), nonché tifoso rossonero, è un manager con esperienza personale negli investimenti di capitale cinese (business di M&A in Europa e Cina).
> E' stato proprio Han Li a portare avanti le trattative in questi due anni.
> 
> ...



*Quotate*


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2016)

Adesso speriamo in Sabatini


----------



## sette (11 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Se parliamo di rispetto per la storia del Milan parliamo di un progetto vincente, quindi devono investire pesantemente perche un secondo posto non serve qua.



Può darsi che vada inteso come l'inserimento di una ex bandiera rossonera tra le fila dirigenziali.


----------



## Hammer (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * La Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxin, veicolo che ha rilevato la società rossonera, ha diramato un primo comunicato ufficiale. Li Yonghong, presidente di Sino-Europe, si ritiene onorato e ringrazia Silvio Berlusconi per l'incontro avuto a Villa Certosa e per essere stato il presidente che in questi ultimi 30 anni ha contribuito a portare il Milan in cima al mondo. Mr Li si ritiene sicuro che la nuova collaborazione sarà un successo per entrambe le parti.
> Il comunicato della Sino-Europe, cita Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia), nonché tifoso rossonero, è un manager con esperienza personale negli investimenti di capitale cinese (business di M&A in Europa e Cina).
> E' stato proprio Han Li a portare avanti le trattative in questi due anni.
> 
> ...



Stupendo. Meraviglioso. Come ha detto qualcuno, niente spese pazzesche in stile City ma PROGRAMMAZIONE a lungo termine.

Forchielli si vada a nascondere in un angolino


----------



## sette (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * La Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxin, veicolo che ha rilevato la società rossonera, ha diramato un primo comunicato ufficiale. Li Yonghong, presidente di Sino-Europe, si ritiene onorato e ringrazia Silvio Berlusconi per l'incontro avuto a Villa Certosa e per essere stato il presidente che in questi ultimi 30 anni ha contribuito a portare il Milan in cima al mondo. Mr Li si ritiene sicuro che la nuova collaborazione sarà un successo per entrambe le parti.
> Il comunicato della Sino-Europe, cita Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia), nonché tifoso rossonero, è un manager con esperienza personale negli investimenti di capitale cinese (business di M&A in Europa e Cina).
> E' stato proprio Han Li a portare avanti le trattative in questi due anni.
> 
> ...



Un passo alla volta torneremo ad essere una grande squadra!


----------



## IronJaguar (11 Agosto 2016)

Ottimo, anche se era palese vista l'immobilità di Galliani checchè se ne dica.

Ora vediamo chi sarà il DS.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * La Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxin, veicolo che ha rilevato la società rossonera, ha diramato un primo comunicato ufficiale. Li Yonghong, presidente di Sino-Europe, si ritiene onorato e ringrazia Silvio Berlusconi per l'incontro avuto a Villa Certosa e per essere stato il presidente che in questi ultimi 30 anni ha contribuito a portare il Milan in cima al mondo. Mr Li si ritiene sicuro che la nuova collaborazione sarà un successo per entrambe le parti.
> Il comunicato della Sino-Europe, cita Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia), nonché tifoso rossonero, è un manager con esperienza personale negli investimenti di capitale cinese (business di M&A in Europa e Cina).
> E' stato proprio Han Li a portare avanti le trattative in questi due anni.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## martinmilan (11 Agosto 2016)

Tutto bello ma VI PREGO salvate questa stagione!


----------



## gianni r. (11 Agosto 2016)

Sono curiosissimo di sapere dove è uscito questo comunicato, ho visto che il corrispondente di MilanNews in Cina non ha pubblicato un link ma la fotografia del comunicato in lingua Cinese.


----------



## sballotello (11 Agosto 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> #icinesinonesitono



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Sono curiosissimo di sapere dove è uscito questo comunicato, ho visto che il corrispondente di MilanNews in Cina non ha pubblicato un link ma la fotografia del comunicato in lingua Cinese.



E' stato riportato da tutti i media, AGI inclusa. Il comunicato probabilmente sarà stato diffuso attraverso qualche giornale cinese. 

Non ti fidi?


----------



## gianni r. (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' stato riportato da tutti i media, AGI inclusa. Il comunicato probabilmente sarà stato diffuso attraverso qualche giornale cinese.
> 
> Non ti fidi?



Se Sino Europe ha un sito internet sarebbe molto utile poterlo leggere. Il corrispondente ha scritto che il comunicato è stato pubblicato (anzi "è arrivato" ) alle ore 17 cinesi; domanda: in Cina i giornali escono alle ore 17 ?


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Agosto 2016)

Tutto molto bello, ma "Rossoneri Sport" non si può proprio sentire! 

Scherzi a parte, un comunicato in questa fase non si può che interpretare positivamente. Specificare poi che Fassone sarà AD, vuole dire che qualcun altro non lo sarà più... finalmente!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Se Sino Europe ha un sito internet sarebbe molto utile poterlo leggere. Il corrispondente ha scritto che il comunicato è stato pubblicato (anzi "è arrivato" ) alle ore 17 cinesi; domanda: in Cina i giornali escono alle ore 17 ?



Ha detto che il comunicato è uscito sulle maggiori agenzie stampa cinesi. Comunque la notizia è stata riportata da tutti i media nazionali, anche importanti, credo quindi che tutti abbiano verificato la fonte all'origine.


PS [MENTION=2139]gianni r.[/MENTION] Se vai sul sito di Di Marzio, all'interno della notizia ha pubblicato il link di uno dei siti cinesi che riporta il comunicato.


----------



## sballotello (11 Agosto 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Tutto molto bello, ma "Rossoneri Sport" non si può proprio sentire!
> 
> Scherzi a parte, un comunicato in questa fase non si può che interpretare positivamente. Specificare poi che Fassone sarà AD, vuole dire che qualcun altro non lo sarà più... finalmente!



eh no, la rosea ha detto che galliani resta..dipenderanno da lui i ritorni delle bandiere


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Sono curiosissimo di sapere dove è uscito questo comunicato, ho visto che il corrispondente di MilanNews in Cina non ha pubblicato un link ma la fotografia del comunicato in lingua Cinese.



La notizia è stata pubblicata, prima di tutti, dall'AGI. E' un'agenzia giornalistica. Quindi penso che possiamo stare sicuri.


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * La Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxin, veicolo che ha rilevato la società rossonera, ha diramato un primo comunicato ufficiale. Li Yonghong, presidente di Sino-Europe, si ritiene onorato e ringrazia Silvio Berlusconi per l'incontro avuto a Villa Certosa e per essere stato il presidente che in questi ultimi 30 anni ha contribuito a portare il Milan in cima al mondo. Mr Li si ritiene sicuro che la nuova collaborazione sarà un successo per entrambe le parti.
> Il comunicato della Sino-Europe, cita Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia), nonché tifoso rossonero, è un manager con esperienza personale negli investimenti di capitale cinese (business di M&A in Europa e Cina).
> E' stato proprio Han Li a portare avanti le trattative in questi due anni.
> 
> ...



Benissimo,è importante che si facciano sentire già adesso,e le notizie sono ottime. Il primo passo dev'essere il rinnovamento della dirigenza,poi una volta avviato un progetto a lungo termine io sono assolutamente disposta ad avere pazienza.Abbiamo atteso anni,farlo quando si intravede uno spiraglio di luce sarà sicuramente più lieve.


----------



## gianni r. (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La notizia è stata pubblicata, prima di tutti, dall'AGI. E' un'agenzia giornalistica. Quindi penso che possiamo stare sicuri.



Se vogliamo ( e io vorrei) sapere qualcosa in piu a proposito del consorzio cinese prima del closing, sarebbe utilissimo se Sino Europe avesse un sito web.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * La Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxin, veicolo che ha rilevato la società rossonera, ha diramato un primo comunicato ufficiale. Li Yonghong, presidente di Sino-Europe, si ritiene onorato e ringrazia Silvio Berlusconi per l'incontro avuto a Villa Certosa e per essere stato il presidente che in questi ultimi 30 anni ha contribuito a portare il Milan in cima al mondo. Mr Li si ritiene sicuro che la nuova collaborazione sarà un successo per entrambe le parti.
> Il comunicato della Sino-Europe, cita Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia), nonché tifoso rossonero, è un manager con esperienza personale negli investimenti di capitale cinese (business di M&A in Europa e Cina).
> E' stato proprio Han Li a portare avanti le trattative in questi due anni.
> 
> ...



Ciao ciao pelato


----------



## Black (11 Agosto 2016)

buona la prima! ora aspettiamo il nome più importante a livello dirigenziale, ovvero il DS!! e poi magari un comunicato sul ritorno di Paolino e Demetrio.

p.s. bye bye Forchielli


----------



## Luca_Taz (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * La Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxin, veicolo che ha rilevato la società rossonera, ha diramato un primo comunicato ufficiale. Li Yonghong, presidente di Sino-Europe, si ritiene onorato e ringrazia Silvio Berlusconi per l'incontro avuto a Villa Certosa e per essere stato il presidente che in questi ultimi 30 anni ha contribuito a portare il Milan in cima al mondo. Mr Li si ritiene sicuro che la nuova collaborazione sarà un successo per entrambe le parti.
> Il comunicato della Sino-Europe, cita Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia), nonché tifoso rossonero, è un manager con esperienza personale negli investimenti di capitale cinese (business di M&A in Europa e Cina).
> E' stato proprio Han Li a portare avanti le trattative in questi due anni.
> 
> ...



Molto molto bene!!!! metteranno questo Han li come presidente?


----------



## fra29 (11 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Sino Europe (il fondo che ha acquistato il Milan) ha diramato il primo comunicato ufficiale. Ufficializzato il ruolo di Fassone, che sarà il nuovo AD e DG del Milan cinese.
> 
> A portare avanti la trattativa con Fininvest, negli ultimi due anni, è stato Han Li, direttore esecutivo di Sino Europe.
> 
> La società che acquisterà il Milan sarà chiamata "Rossoneri Sport". La Sino, inoltre, annuncia e promette che il Milan, passo dopo passo, potrà tornare protagonista assoluta in Europa".



Un dubbio.. Che differenza intercorre tira AD e DG? Che fa uno,e cosa fa l'altro?
Gerarchicamente c'è sopra l'AD, giusto?
Pertanto è plausibile che dopo il closing la carica di DG venga affidata a qualcun'altro (Albertini)?
Comunque che bello risentire queste figure.. Se tutto fila liscio entro un paio di mesi avremo un organigramma vero e non di facciata come tutte le società che si rispettino..


----------



## Schism75 (11 Agosto 2016)

Non mi piace. Quale tetto d'Europa. Dobbiamo stare sul tetto del Mondo.


----------



## clanton (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * La Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxin, veicolo che ha rilevato la società rossonera, ha diramato un primo comunicato ufficiale. Li Yonghong, presidente di Sino-Europe, si ritiene onorato e ringrazia Silvio Berlusconi per l'incontro avuto a Villa Certosa e per essere stato il presidente che in questi ultimi 30 anni ha contribuito a portare il Milan in cima al mondo. Mr Li si ritiene sicuro che la nuova collaborazione sarà un successo per entrambe le parti.
> Il comunicato della Sino-Europe, cita Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia), nonché tifoso rossonero, è un manager con esperienza personale negli investimenti di capitale cinese (business di M&A in Europa e Cina).
> E' stato proprio Han Li a portare avanti le trattative in questi due anni.
> 
> ...




Voglio una dichiarazione di Forchielli !!! ..Forchielliiiii .se ci sei batti un colpo !!


----------



## clanton (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Occhio che può rimanere come consulente a fabbricare polpette...



esatto ..come l'ultima su Bentacur che sarà pure bravo e lo diventerà ancora di più ma l'apporccio con l'operzione è stato allucinante !!


----------



## clanton (11 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo ( e io vorrei) sapere qualcosa in piu a proposito del consorzio cinese prima del closing, sarebbe utilissimo se Sino Europe avesse un sito web.



Guarda che è stato detto molto per quanto riguarda il consorzio cinese ... vai a leggere tutti i precedenti di alcuni giorni fa ..e han detto anche che i piccoli (si fa per dire) si paleseranno dopo il closing . Poi chiederemo anche le loro abitudini alimentari per soddisfare proprio tutti i santommasi !!


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (11 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, a me fa piacere leggere questo. Voglio un progetto serio e a lungo raggio, non spese folli per vincere domani ma investimenti intelligenti che scorrano paralleli con una crescita societaria (marketing, stadio, struttura organizzativa...).
> Quello che stanno facendo Juve in Italia e Bayern Monaco in Germania non si costruisce dall'oggi al domani. Rome wasn't built in a day.


Perdonami se ti quoto senza pagare i diritti d'autore  ma quello che scrivi è esattamente quello penso in merito al nuovo Milan che m'aspetto...anzi...che desidero
L'obbiettivo dei nuovi proprietari deve essere prima di tutto quello di riportare il Milan ai vertici come società,come organizzazione e come innovazione...fatto questo i risultati saranno una diretta conseguenza


----------



## Luca_Taz (11 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Perdonami se ti quoto senza pagare i diritti d'autore  ma quello che scrivi è esattamente quello penso in merito al nuovo Milan che m'aspetto...anzi...che desidero
> L'obbiettivo dei nuovi proprietari deve essere prima di tutto quello di riportare il Milan ai vertici come società,come organizzazione e come innovazione...fatto questo i risultati saranno una diretta conseguenza



Esatto,quello che manca al Milan oggi,oltre a una squadra decente è la PROGRAMMAZIONE....con quella tutto sarà piu in discesa


----------



## gianni r. (11 Agosto 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> Guarda che è stato detto molto per quanto riguarda il consorzio cinese ... vai a leggere tutti i precedenti di alcuni giorni fa ..e han detto anche che i piccoli (si fa per dire) si paleseranno dopo il closing . Poi chiederemo anche le loro abitudini alimentari per soddisfare proprio tutti i santommasi !!



Scusa ma come facciamo io, te o chiunque a valutare la nuova proprietà ora, prima del closing, visto che le informazioni arrivano col contagocce? Oggi abbiamo scoperto che Han Li giocava a calcio in Svezia. Io ho gia scritto tempo fa che è non solo auspicabile, ma anche assolutamente necessario che la nuova proprietà disponga di capitali ingenti. Perchè bisogna ricostruire dalle macerie. Dovrei essere soddisfatto quando non conosciamo quasi nulla dei nuovi proprietari, non abbiamo informazioni sulle loro disponibilità finanziarie? Non mi è sufficiente "supporre" che vi siano capitali statali, vorrei verificarne l'esistenza. Un consorzio compra il Milan e non ha un sito web ufficiale? Un po di trasparenza in piu ora, dopo le firme del preliminare, la pretendo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Se Sino Europe ha un sito internet sarebbe molto utile poterlo leggere. Il corrispondente ha scritto che il comunicato è stato pubblicato (anzi "è arrivato" ) alle ore 17 cinesi; domanda: in Cina i giornali escono alle ore 17 ?



Ragazzi sono a PECHINO e i Tg ne stanno parlando a dirotto   fanno vedere le immagini del vecchio Milan e per la nostra gioia MONTOLIVO non si vede neqnxhe per sbaglio .

Fanno vedere tabtissimo il nano con le coppe purtroppo non capisco una mazza di cinese . Ho provato a chiedere alla nostra assistente e mi ha detto che commentano la cessione del Milan .


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Scusa ma come facciamo io, te o chiunque a valutare la nuova proprietà ora, prima del closing, visto che le informazioni arrivano col contagocce? Oggi abbiamo scoperto che Han Li giocava a calcio in Svezia. Io ho gia scritto tempo fa che è non solo auspicabile, ma anche assolutamente necessario che la nuova proprietà disponga di capitali ingenti. Perchè bisogna ricostruire dalle macerie. Dovrei essere soddisfatto quando non conosciamo quasi nulla dei nuovi proprietari, non abbiamo informazioni sulle loro disponibilità finanziarie? Non mi è sufficiente "supporre" che vi siano capitali statali, vorrei verificarne l'esistenza. Un consorzio compra il Milan e non ha un sito web ufficiale? Un po di trasparenza in piu ora, dopo le firme del preliminare, la pretendo.



Probabilmente non hai bene idea con chi abbiamo a che fare , ti ricordo che qui ( sono a Pechino in questo momento ) non funziona FB , YouTube , Twitter ecc ecc . Qui vige il regime comunista e ogni singola notizia viene " filtrata " prima di essere trasmessa o pubblicata .

Secondo te questi che sono i capi del nascondersi fino all ultimo fanno un sito su un nuovo fondo costituito da 3 mesi ? 
Che poi noi dovremmo essere a conoscenza di tutto hai pienamente ragione ma il cinese ragiona il modo diverso


----------



## Coripra (11 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sono a PECHINO e i Tg ne stanno parlando a dirotto   fanno vedere le immagini del vecchio Milan e per la nostra gioia MONTOLIVO non si vede neqnxhe per sbaglio .
> 
> Fanno vedere tabtissimo il nano con le coppe purtroppo non capisco una mazza di cinese . Ho provato a chiedere alla nostra assistente e mi ha detto che commentano la cessione del Milan .



Porta i nostri saluti (e di Forchielluccio) a Pechino


----------



## clanton (11 Agosto 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Probabilmente non hai bene idea con chi abbiamo a che fare , ti ricordo che qui ( sono a Pechino in questo momento ) non funziona FB , YouTube , Twitter ecc ecc . Qui vige il regime comunista e ogni singola notizia viene " filtrata " prima di essere trasmessa o pubblicata .
> 
> Secondo te questi che sono i capi del nascondersi fino all ultimo fanno un sito su un nuovo fondo costituito da 3 mesi ?
> Che poi noi dovremmo essere a conoscenza di tutto hai pienamente ragione ma il cinese ragiona il modo diverso


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Porta i nostri saluti (e di Forchielluccio) a Pechino



Ma lui è quello del piatto di M ? Lo confondo sempre con l'altro . Qui sono le 20.36 , aspetto il Tg delle 21 per vedere se dicono ( e capisco ) qualcosa .


----------



## SmokingBianco (11 Agosto 2016)

Ma cosa volete che ad un preliminare vi dicano chi, cosa, come faranno/programmeranno/ investiranno da qui a tre, quattro anni? e perchè se la società ufficialmente non è loro ancora? ma io non lo so... ci liberiamo del condor (ufficilamente), si prospetta un DS con le contropalle e qualche ex bandiera in società.. ma cosa si vuole più di cosi? vi ricordo che il city e il psg hanno iniziato spendendo e spandendo ovunque scialaqquando una montagna di soldi e quante champions hanno vinto? zero. Juve, Bayern e Atletico hanno programmato lungo diversi anni e cosa hanno ootenuto? finali e champions consecutive. Piantatela che mi fate venir voglia di andarmene (già che scrivo poco)


----------



## clanton (11 Agosto 2016)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> Ma cosa volete che ad un preliminare vi dicano chi, cosa, come faranno/programmeranno/ investiranno da qui a tre, quattro anni? e perchè se la società ufficialmente non è loro ancora? ma io non lo so... ci liberiamo del condor (ufficilamente), si prospetta un DS con le contropalle e qualche ex bandiera in società.. ma cosa si vuole più di cosi? vi ricordo che il city e il psg hanno iniziato spendendo e spandendo ovunque scialaqquando una montagna di soldi e quante champions hanno vinto? zero. Juve, Bayern e Atletico hanno programmato lungo diversi anni e cosa hanno ootenuto? finali e champions consecutive. Piantatela che mi fate venir voglia di andarmene (già che scrivo poco)


----------



## ignaxio (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia), nonché tifoso rossonero, *




vabbè.. s'è capito..


----------



## gianni r. (11 Agosto 2016)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> Ma cosa volete che ad un preliminare vi dicano chi, cosa, come faranno/programmeranno/ investiranno da qui a tre, quattro anni?




Certo che si. O comunque qualcosa in piu si dovrebbe sapere, dopo la firma di un preliminare vincolante. Anche perchè ormai non ci sono piu motivi per fare i misteriosi. Che pensino anche un po ai tifosi e al loro piu che legittimo interesse e curiosità.


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Certo che si. O comunque qualcosa in piu si dovrebbe sapere, dopo la firma di un preliminare vincolante. Anche perchè ormai non ci sono piu motivi per fare i misteriosi. Che pensino anche un po ai tifosi e al loro piu che legittimo interesse e curiosità.



Perché dovrebbero dire a TE (come a qualsiasi altro) per filo e per segno quello che era scritto nel contratto? 

Sei un azionista del Milan? Sei l'ex proprietario del Milan? Sei un creditore del Milan? 

Se non sei nessuna di queste tre figure tu (e tutti noi) non dobbiamo sapere nulla. A noi interessa, da tifosi, che questi vogliano far risorgere il Milan, il resto sono solo chiacchere sa bar.

Per i nomi ti toccherà aspettare il Closing, prima nessuno saprà nulla, come è giusto che sia.


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Agosto 2016)

Molto bene, finalmente si son sentiti i cinesi 

Spero che il primo passo sia quello di fare una dirigenza degna di questo nome. Poi che si intraprenda il progetto (non attuale, ma quello attuato anni fa) di squadre come Bayern Monaco e Juventus.

Forza Milan


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (11 Agosto 2016)

Io non ho capito il discorso "rossoneri sport"... 
Comunque: grande Forchielli .. Figura pessima per te


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Io non ho capito il discorso "rossoneri sport"...
> Comunque: grande Forchielli .. Figura pessima per te



C'è più classe e tecnica nel tua avatar che in tutte le ultime 4 rose del Milan .


----------



## enrico100 (11 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Io non ho capito il discorso "rossoneri sport"...
> Comunque: grande Forchielli .. Figura pessima per te


Rossoneri Sport è la Holding che rileverà il Milan (adesso è Fininvest). Sino-Europe è una società veicolo, è uno strumento attraverso cui si opererà effettivamente per controllare la società.


----------



## gianni r. (11 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Perché dovrebbero dire a TE (come a qualsiasi altro) per filo e per segno quello che era scritto nel contratto?



Non pretendo tanto. Voglio poter fare ricerche sulla Sino Europe e su chi la gestisce. Vorrei avere chiarezza sui due Li, capire se sono solo dei gestori o se avranno anche loro quote di proprietà. Visto che sono due perfetti sconosciuti. Voglio sperare che ci sia altro dietro. Intendo dire altri capitali e sopratutto altre figure imprenditoriali. Se a te va bene (ma non ci credo) rimanere all'oscuro fino al closing, buon per te. Io preferisco cercare di informarmi e mi da fastidio non riuscire a trovare NIENTE su questa Sino Europe e sui suoi dirigenti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Non pretendo tanto. Voglio poter fare ricerche sulla Sino Europe e su chi la gestisce. Vorrei avere chiarezza sui due Li, capire se sono solo dei gestori o se avranno anche loro quote di proprietà. Visto che sono due perfetti sconosciuti. Voglio sperare che ci sia altro dietro. Intendo dire altri capitali e sopratutto altre figure imprenditoriali. Se a te va bene (ma non ci credo) rimanere all'oscuro fino al closing, buon per te. Io preferisco cercare di informarmi e mi da fastidio non riuscire a trovare NIENTE su questa Sino Europe e sui suoi dirigenti.



Parrebbe un discorso del tutto razionale se fossi tu il venditore o il compratore di un bene materiale, riguardando invece un prodotto ludico che ti viene venduto mi chiedo a che pro tanta paranoia?

E come se ogni volta che vuoi vedere un film pretendessi di conoscere tutta la storia imprenditoriale del cinema in cui vai o dellp studio di produzione. 

Comunque se sono fondate le voci che sussurrano che dietro vi siano addirittura alti vertici del governo cinese è chiaro per ovvi motivi che la facciata sarà rappresentata solo da prestanomi anonimi.


----------



## gianni r. (11 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Parrebbe un discorso del tutto razionale se fossi tu il venditore o il compratore di un bene materiale, riguardando invece un prodotto ludico che ti viene venduto mi chiedo a che pro tanta paranoia?



Paranoia? Quando ho letto la notizia del primo comunicato ufficiale di Sino Europe ho pensato che fosse stato effettuato tramite il loro sito web o al limite tramite un account ufficiale di qualche social network. Invece no, forse hanno mandato un fax a qualche agenzia di stampa, non lo so. Modus operandi cinese? Forse. Ma ripeto, DOPO un preliminare VINCOLANTE è lecito attendersi maggior trasparenza. Saranno anche Cinesi ma hanno comprato una società Italiana, qualcosa che è patrimonio di questo Paese e che sta a cuore a tutti noi.


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Non pretendo tanto. Voglio poter fare ricerche sulla Sino Europe e su chi la gestisce. Vorrei avere chiarezza sui due Li, capire se sono solo dei gestori o se avranno anche loro quote di proprietà. Visto che sono due perfetti sconosciuti. Voglio sperare che ci sia altro dietro. Intendo dire altri capitali e sopratutto altre figure imprenditoriali. Se a te va bene (ma non ci credo) rimanere all'oscuro fino al closing, buon per te. Io preferisco cercare di informarmi e mi da fastidio non riuscire a trovare NIENTE su questa Sino Europe e sui suoi dirigenti.



Perdonami se mi permetto, ma sei un pelino paranoico.

Secondo il tuo ragionamento, se la ditta che produce le patatine che di solito prendi al bar con la birra, dovesse cambiare proprieario, prima di mangiarle tu vorresti sapere chi è il nuovo proprietario?

Prima di comprare un auto, vuoi sapere chi controlla chi e conoscere tutti gli azionisti della casa produttrice?

Quando compri la cartaigienica, vuoi conoscere chi la produce e come è composto l'azionariato?

Dai su...non ci posso credere  Tifa Milan e basta...le cose serie, nella vita, sono altre


----------



## Coripra (11 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Paranoia? Quando ho letto la notizia del primo comunicato ufficiale di Sino Europe ho pensato che fosse stato effettuato tramite il loro sito web o al limite tramite un account ufficiale di qualche social network. Invece no, forse hanno mandato un fax a qualche agenzia di stampa, non lo so. Modus operandi cinese? Forse. Ma ripeto, DOPO un *closing VINCOLANTE* è lecito attendersi maggior trasparenza. Saranno anche Cinesi ma hanno comprato una società Italiana, qualcosa che è patrimonio di questo Paese e che sta a cuore a tutti noi.



Non è stato fatto alcun Closing.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (11 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Paranoia? Quando ho letto la notizia del primo comunicato ufficiale di Sino Europe ho pensato che fosse stato effettuato tramite il loro sito web o al limite tramite un account ufficiale di qualche social network. Invece no, forse hanno mandato un fax a qualche agenzia di stampa, non lo so. Modus operandi cinese? Forse. Ma ripeto, DOPO un closing VINCOLANTE è lecito attendersi maggior trasparenza. Saranno anche Cinesi ma hanno comprato una società Italiana, qualcosa che è patrimonio di questo Paese e che sta a cuore a tutti noi.



Tranquillizzati, la Sino-Europe esiste, me l'ha detto Pechino


----------



## gianni r. (11 Agosto 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Non è stato fatto alcun Closing.



ho corretto,grazie


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (11 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Non pretendo tanto. Voglio poter fare ricerche sulla Sino Europe e su chi la gestisce. Vorrei avere chiarezza sui due Li, capire se sono solo dei gestori o se avranno anche loro quote di proprietà. Visto che sono due perfetti sconosciuti. Voglio sperare che ci sia altro dietro. Intendo dire altri capitali e sopratutto altre figure imprenditoriali. Se a te va bene (ma non ci credo) rimanere all'oscuro fino al closing, buon per te. Io preferisco cercare di informarmi e mi da fastidio non riuscire a trovare NIENTE su questa Sino Europe e sui suoi dirigenti.



C'è poco da cercare...
Al momento è solo un contenitore vuoto con due pupazzi messi li solo per far vedere qualcuno. In futuro ... beh ... si vedrà ... 
Sperando le cose non peggiorino ancora.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Agosto 2016)

Se devo essere sincero queso tizio nel dettaglio non lo conosco, ma di certo non è famoso per essere una volpe ma per durare poco ovunque vada. Gli juventini non ne parlano bene e mi pare che sia lui che ha preso Kondogbflop all'Inter per 40milioni


----------



## marcokaka (11 Agosto 2016)

Alla juve é stato 7 anni ed é stato fondamentale per lo stadio. Oltretutto grazie a lui é stato aperto il primo juventus club in cina. 
A livello commerciale non é scarso uno che sta 7 anni alla juve 2 al napoli e all'inter. Se sará bravo a scegliere un buon DS non vedo problemi particolari...


----------



## MasterGorgo (11 Agosto 2016)

gianni r. ha scritto:


> Paranoia? Quando ho letto la notizia del primo comunicato ufficiale di Sino Europe ho pensato che fosse stato effettuato tramite il loro sito web o al limite tramite un account ufficiale di qualche social network. Invece no, forse hanno mandato un fax a qualche agenzia di stampa, non lo so. Modus operandi cinese? Forse. Ma ripeto, DOPO un preliminare VINCOLANTE è lecito attendersi maggior trasparenza. Saranno anche Cinesi ma hanno comprato una società Italiana, qualcosa che è patrimonio di questo Paese e che sta a cuore a tutti noi.



La Sino-Europe Sports o chi per essa è un veicolo atto ad operare, operare non comprare, atto a garantire l’adempimento ma non è il soggetto adempiente. Consentirà agli investitori di poter usufruire del prodotto azioni ordinarie del Milan garantendo la liquidità necessaria al club. Indicativamante con una cover ratio >3 (ogni 3 azioni richieste 1 venduta).

La necessità burocratica di preliminare,closing, ecc.ecc. corona una storia chiusa da tempo e chi, ora, pensa di fornire esclusive sui proprietari futuri può solo tirare ad indovinare, perché probabilmente l’assetto proprietario definito non c’è e sarà mutevole a periodi... ma sopratutto avrà importanza nulla.

Quel che conta è che il Milan avrà disponibiltà finanziaria e ora cambierà totalmente il suo staff dirigenziale, son modelli in alcuni settori già vecchi, ma nel calcio ci riporta avanti 10 anni rispetto alla maggioranza.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Agosto 2016)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> La Sino-Europe Sports o chi per essa è un veicolo atto ad operare, operare non comprare, atto a garantire l’adempimento ma non è il soggetto adempiente. Consentirà agli investitori di poter usufruire del prodotto azioni ordinarie del Milan garantendo la liquidità necessaria al club. Indicativamante con una cover ratio >3 (ogni 3 azioni richieste 1 venduta).
> 
> La necessità burocratica di preliminare,closing, ecc.ecc. corona una storia chiusa da tempo e chi, ora, pensa di fornire esclusive sui proprietari futuri può solo tirare ad indovinare, perché probabilmente l’assetto proprietario definito non c’è e sarà mutevole a periodi... ma sopratutto avrà importanza nulla.
> 
> Quel che conta è che il Milan avrà disponibiltà finanziaria e ora cambierà totalmente il suo staff dirigenziale, son modelli in alcuni settori già vecchi, ma nel calcio ci riporta avanti 10 anni rispetto alla maggioranza.



sintesi perfetta alla quale aggiungo che è molto probabile che non sapremo mai da dove vengono i soldi....


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Se devo essere sincero queso tizio nel dettaglio non lo conosco, ma di certo non è famoso per essere una volpe ma per durare poco ovunque vada. Gli juventini non ne parlano bene e mi pare che sia lui che ha preso Kondogbflop all'Inter per 40milioni



Kondogbia lo ha preso Ausilio. Fassone ha solo firmato il contratto...


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Agosto 2016)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> La Sino-Europe Sports o chi per essa è un veicolo atto ad operare, operare non comprare, atto a garantire l’adempimento ma non è il soggetto adempiente. Consentirà agli investitori di poter usufruire del prodotto azioni ordinarie del Milan garantendo la liquidità necessaria al club. Indicativamante con una cover ratio >3 (ogni 3 azioni richieste 1 venduta).
> 
> La necessità burocratica di preliminare,closing, ecc.ecc. corona una storia chiusa da tempo e chi, ora, pensa di fornire esclusive sui proprietari futuri può solo tirare ad indovinare, perché probabilmente l’assetto proprietario definito non c’è e sarà mutevole a periodi... ma sopratutto avrà importanza nulla.
> 
> Quel che conta è che il Milan avrà disponibiltà finanziaria e ora cambierà totalmente il suo staff dirigenziale, son modelli in alcuni settori già vecchi, ma nel calcio ci riporta avanti 10 anni rispetto alla maggioranza.


This


----------



## babsodiolinter (11 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sintesi perfetta alla quale aggiungo che è molto probabile che non sapremo mai da dove vengono i soldi....



Basta che ne arrivino e tanti....


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Agosto 2016)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Basta che ne arrivino e tanti....



su quello ho pochi dubbi visto l'operazione finanziaria complessa che hanno messo in atto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * La Sino-Europe Investment Management Changxin, veicolo che ha rilevato la società rossonera, ha diramato un primo comunicato ufficiale. Li Yonghong, presidente di Sino-Europe, si ritiene onorato e ringrazia Silvio Berlusconi per l'incontro avuto a Villa Certosa e per essere stato il presidente che in questi ultimi 30 anni ha contribuito a portare il Milan in cima al mondo. Mr Li si ritiene sicuro che la nuova collaborazione sarà un successo per entrambe le parti.
> Il comunicato della Sino-Europe, cita Han Li come direttore esecutivo del veicolo, uomo di calcio (ha giocato in passato in Svezia), nonché tifoso rossonero, è un manager con esperienza personale negli investimenti di capitale cinese (business di M&A in Europa e Cina).
> E' stato proprio Han Li a portare avanti le trattative in questi due anni.
> 
> ...



Leggendo congiuntamente i comunicati Fininvest-Sino Europe, si comprende che il Milan verrà acquistato dalla holding "Rossoneri Sport".
Questa holding, grazie alle info raccolte da un utente su Twitter (che ho verificato personalmente), è controllata direttamente dalla Sino-Europe che "opera" attraverso essa.
In sostanza, Sino-Europe sarà il contenitore dove confluiranno i capitali degli investitori e fungerà da garante per tutti gli impegni finanziari che assumerà "Rossoneri Sport".

L'operazione, se non ho capito male, dovrebbe essere stata impostata in questi termini.


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sintesi perfetta alla quale aggiungo che è molto probabile che non sapremo mai da dove vengono i soldi....



Da dove vengono, per le leggi anti riciclaggio e per le leggi varie europee, ogni euro che arriverà si saprà da dove arriverà, quindi su questo non mi preoccuperei.

Sui nomi si potrebbe anche rimanere con le incognite.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Agosto 2016)

Ma è vero che Suma tempo fa aveva detto "la differenza tra noi e l'inter è che noi abbiamo Galliani e voi Fassone"? ovviamente a favore del condor......perchè alcuni stanno già scherzando su cosa dirà ora Suma....


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Da dove vengono, per le leggi anti riciclaggio e per le leggi varie europee, ogni euro che arriverà si saprà da dove arriverà, quindi su questo non mi preoccuperei.
> 
> Sui nomi si potrebbe anche rimanere con le incognite.



no...potremmo anche non saperlo, anzi io penso proprio andrà così. Ufficialmente ci acquista Rossoneri Sport, ci sarà un presidente di società e basta. Tutto il giro non ci è dato attualmente sapere, e ripeto, potremmo anche non conoscerlo. Le famose scatole cinesi.


----------



## naliM77 (11 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no...potremmo anche non saperlo, anzi io penso proprio andrà così. Ufficialmente ci acquista Rossoneri Sport, ci sarà un presidente di società e basta. Tutto il giro non ci è dato attualmente sapere, e ripeto, potremmo anche non conoscerlo. Le famose scatole cinesi.



Ti assicuro che sui soldi, visto che siamo in UE, tutto il giro dovrà essere tracciabile e tracciato, senza poi contare le varie norme italiane sull'antiriciclaggio dei soldi... 

Sui nomi, non mi interessa sapere chi ci sia, a patto che non sia un capomafia o un terrorista islamico eheheh


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Agosto 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ti assicuro che sui soldi, visto che siamo in UE, tutto il giro dovrà essere tracciabile e tracciato, senza poi contare le varie norme italiane sull'antiriciclaggio dei soldi...
> 
> Sui nomi, non mi interessa sapere chi ci sia, a patto che non sia un capomafia o un terrorista islamico eheheh



e ti posso assicurare che invece non è così...


----------



## martinmilan (11 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no...potremmo anche non saperlo, anzi io penso proprio andrà così. Ufficialmente ci acquista Rossoneri Sport, ci sarà un presidente di società e basta. Tutto il giro non ci è dato attualmente sapere, e ripeto, potremmo anche non conoscerlo. Le famose scatole cinesi.



Ancora dubbi? ci sono fondi governativi cinesi.STOP. A me non serve sapere altro.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ancora dubbi? ci sono fondi governativi cinesi.STOP. A me non serve sapere altro.



in che senso?? sto analizzando il tipo di operazione finanziaria fatta. Non sto dicendo che c'è dell'altro sotto.


----------



## Doctore (11 Agosto 2016)

Chiedo info a chi è piu esperto...Ma abramovic o al tani del psg o come diavolo si scrive ...quando hanno acquistato i rispettivi club i soldi immessi da cosa sono arrivati?


----------



## Casnop (12 Agosto 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Chiedo info a chi è piu esperto...Ma abramovic o al tani del psg o come diavolo si scrive ...quando hanno acquistato i rispettivi club i soldi immessi da cosa sono arrivati?


Sono stati costituiti dei fondi speculativi, senza patrimonio, non quotati su mercati regolamentati, che hanno acquisito partecipazioni di capitale del club. Le autorità federali dovranno semplicemente valutare lo stato patrimoniale, essenzialmente l'avvenuta registrazione presso enti statali riconosciuti delle società titolari delle partecipazioni, l' avvenuto versamento per l'intero delle azioni ai fini della loro liberazione e girata, nonché ricevere da istituzioni finanziarie, banche ed advisors, accreditate le garanzie finanziarie richieste e le certificazioni di adeguata verifica della conformita' alle norme nazionali e comunitarie in materia di antimafia, antiterrorismo ed antiriciclaggio.


----------

